# sausage making



## dmc63 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have been trying to make my own sausage and haven't done to bad.
I am having trouble finding pork fat. Question is how off would beef fat 
effect it? I can find plenty of it. I sure it's my location as to the problem finding pork fat.
Thanks for any input


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Stores like Joe V's and Food Town have 7 lb packages of bacon ends which are mostly fat and work fine for what you need.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Where are you located? 

If in the Houston area, J&J Packing in Brookshire will have all the pork fat/trimmings you want.

I'm sure beef fat would be fine too.


----------



## dmc63 (Nov 25, 2013)

Well I'm in Fort Walton Bch Fl. It is one of the reason's I'm having trouble finding it. Man I miss TX. I didn't think about the bacon ends.
The last time I priced pork bellies they were right at 4.00 per lb.
Thanks for the reply's.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

dmc63 said:


> I have been trying to make my own sausage and haven't done to bad.
> I am having trouble finding pork fat. Question is how off would beef fat
> effect it? I can find plenty of it. I sure it's my location as to the problem finding pork fat.
> Thanks for any input


We use a pork shoulder roast (can also use a pork butt roast). Not just the fat... the entire roast - works great!


----------



## dmc63 (Nov 25, 2013)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> We use a pork shoulder roast (can also use a pork butt roast). Not just the fat... the entire roast - works great!


I've been using the pork butts. I still need to add fat since it is still a little dry.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

I've talked a couple people who have told beef trim works well in deer sausage.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

dmc63 said:


> I've been using the pork butts. I still need to add fat since it is still a little dry.
> Thanks for the reply.


Try the bacon ends and pieces. Works great when we do small batches. If you have a HEB or a grocery with a butcher dept ask them for a package of trimmings.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

Family recipe we've been using for over 30 years. 60% pork butts (Boston butts) and 40% whitetail. NEVER been dry. Usedtocould catch them on sale for $1/lb.


----------



## Riceland (Jan 16, 2014)

Always done 60/40 as well and never comes out dry. Another trick is adding a little water to your bulk mix, makes it easier for stuffing in casing and keeps the meat moist when cooking.


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Same here. 60/40 with Boston butts always works great for us.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Two words.

Vertical Stuffer. Get the biggest one you can afford. At least the 10# one.


----------



## Attitude Adjustment (Feb 8, 2015)

You cannot go wrong mixing pork butt and venison. Been doing it for years. Find the fattest pork butts you can get and mix 60/40.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

No problem using beef fat with venison. I like to use a 40% Venison, 15% Beef and 45 % Pork. However, the last couple of years I have used 40% Venison, 60% Pork butts. Used this combination only because the briskets have become way to expensive. I am getting ready to make up a batch of about 150 pounds and thought of using some cheap fatty ground meat for the beef part. Good luck!


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I get my sausage made at a ham and meat market on Spring Cypress and always get 60 venison and 40 pork shoulder. Sausage is not dry and is not greasy. Smoked sausage we cook until the center is hot and fresh Italian takes longer since it is raw. Hate to cut a piece of sausage and have any grease on the cutting board.


----------



## dino1970 (Oct 31, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried using chicken?


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

dmc63 said:


> I've been using the pork butts. I still need to add fat since it is still a little dry.
> Thanks for the reply.


I had the same problem. Was trying to get by using just the pork butt for my fat content. I realized it wasn't giving me that ratio I wanted. This year I asked the butcher at my HEB if he could start saving me some pork trimmings. I gave him about two weeks notice and when I stopped by there to pick it up he has saved back over 10lbs for me. I think he charged me about $7 for it all.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Seems as if its a lot of work making the links as shown, we always made the link as long as the gut and never tied the ends.....


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

I have also used fatback to boost fat content in sausage. Bacon works, but it can alter the taste of your sausage.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Does anyone have a recipe they care to share*

HI
I'm looking for a sausage stuffing recipe I perfer a Louisianan favor to the mix, anyone care to share I'm ready to learn.

Searacer


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Seems as if its a lot of work making the links as shown, we always made the link as long as the gut and never tied the ends.....


We do it the same way now, as it is less work. We just run it out & form a coi, then put the coils on the smoker. When it's done, Mrs. Ranch cuts the portions & vacuum packs it... Here's the Italian:


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> We do it the same way now, as it is less work. We just run it out & form a coi, then put the coils on the smoker. When it's done, Mrs. Ranch cuts the portions & vacuum packs it... Here's the Italian:


Very nice roll !!


----------

